# A Christmas Carol



## BobbySteelz (May 24, 2007)

Theres a new version of this classic coming out November 6th. It's directed by Robert Zemeckis and will be in stop motion animation. One cool thing is that it stars Jim Carrey who will be playing 7 different roles. I loved this movie growing up so I'm glad they're coming out with a newer version.


----------



## BubblePuppy (Nov 3, 2006)

How many versions/variations do we need?!:nono2::lol:


----------



## Steve Mehs (Mar 21, 2002)

The Muppet version will always be the best!


----------



## tcusta00 (Dec 31, 2007)

BubblePuppy said:


> How many versions/variations do we need?!:nono2::lol:


26+, apparently. :lol:

http://www.imdb.com/find?s=all&q=a+christmas+carol&x=0&y=0


----------



## BubblePuppy (Nov 3, 2006)

tcusta00 said:


> 26+, apparently. :lol:
> 
> http://www.imdb.com/find?s=all&q=a+christmas+carol&x=0&y=0


!rolling
Over 26?!!:eek2: That must make it the remake king.:lol:


----------



## coldsteel (Mar 29, 2007)

Did that include Scrooged?


----------



## Pete K. (Apr 23, 2002)

Bah! Humbug!


----------



## tcusta00 (Dec 31, 2007)

coldsteel said:


> Did that include Scrooged?


Yes, that was in the top list with the actual name "A Christmas Carol" in the title or the "aka" subtitle. There are a ton more below. Incredible!


----------



## BobbySteelz (May 24, 2007)

It's a historic franchise for sure. I'm glad that they're releasing this one in theaters. We always have family in town around the holidays, so I feel like this will be a good one to see when they're here.


----------



## BubblePuppy (Nov 3, 2006)

tcusta00 said:


> Yes, that was in the top list with the actual name "A Christmas Carol" in the title or the "aka" subtitle. *There are a ton more below. Incredible*!


37 and counting.


----------



## BobbySteelz (May 24, 2007)

I know for this one Disney is actually doing a pretty cool and elaborate promotion. It's called the Christmas Carol Tran Tour, has anyone else seen anything on this. It's a huge train going from city to city, that has games, a demonstration of motion capture technology, and a digital gallery. It sounds like something the kids will really enjoy. Here's some information on it.


----------

